
Toxic Experts - signa11
https://nedbatchelder.com/blog/201711/toxic_experts.html
======
signa11
this is the post in question:
[https://nedbatchelder.com/text/slowsgrows.html](https://nedbatchelder.com/text/slowsgrows.html)
and the relevant lines:

''' pyon 1:13 PM on 26 Oct 2017

You should be ashamed of this post. How dare you mislead your readers? In
amortized analysis, earlier cheap operations pay the cost of later expensive
ones. By the time you need to perform an expensive operation, you will have
performed enough cheap ones, so that the cost of the entire sequence of
operations is bounded above by the sum of their amortized costs. To fix your
list example: a sequence of cheap list inserts pays the cost of the expensive
one that comes next.

'''

